# Plants Poisonous to Goats



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 3, 2016)

Please name a poisonous plant to goats and post a picture to go with it. There are plenty of lists of plants poisonous to goats, but I have yet to see one with pictures.


1) *Azaleas*


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 3, 2016)

2) *Rhododendrons



 *


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 3, 2016)

3) *Wild Black Cherry


 
*


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 3, 2016)

This one surprised me:

4) *Avocados



 

*


----------



## chiques chicks (Aug 3, 2016)

*Hemlock
 *


----------



## TAH (Aug 3, 2016)

Anyone know if spruce trees are poisonous to goats?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 3, 2016)

TAH said:


> Anyone know if spruce trees are poisonous to goats?



It's on Fiasco Farm's list for safe plants.


----------



## TAH (Aug 3, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> It's on Fiasco Farm's list for safe plants.


Okay


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 3, 2016)

6) *Buttercups



 *


----------

